# [wpa_supplicant] Le wifi ne démarre pas au boot (résolu)

## zerros

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci pour démarrer le wifi au boot du pc. A chaque démarrage, je suis obligé d'attendre que je sois logué pour redémarrer le service wpa_supplicant,

et là ça fonctionne correctement.

Le service est pourtant bien au démarrage:

```
root@onkyo [ /etc/conf.d ] :: rc-update | grep wpa

       wpa_supplicant |      default
```

le fichier de conf est ok, puis qu'un simple restart du service permet de récupérer du réseau.

J'ai passé openrc en mode logger et voilà le petit log du démarrage:

```
 * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

 [ ok ]

 * Starting DHCP Client Daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...
```

Une idée ?

----------

## k-root

avec networkmanager , il y a un truc/checkbox à clicketer pour activer la connexion pour tous les users ..  

```
cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

sans networkmanager ou wicd , il te faut ajouter un services (ex :/etc/init.d/net.net1 ) pour démarrer le wifi

non ?

----------

## zerros

okkk. J'essaierai ce soir car je ne suis pas sur le PC de la maison. Effectivement, je n'utilise pas networkmanager, ni gnome ou kde.

Je vais ajouter un service net.wlbidule dans mon init.d et je verrai bien si ça marche.

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## zerros

hello. Merci ça fonctionne impeccable après avoir supprimé wpa_supplicant du boot

----------

